# Szeretném a segítségetek kérni!



## Manyó (2005 Február 21)

Szerbusztok, Török Monika vagyok és jövőhéten hétfőn fognak Torontóból hívni egy állás interju miatt. Konduktorként tevékenykedek itthon és most megprobálnék külföldön dolgozni. Tudnátok mindenféle információt adni, amit tudnom kell a kanadai élettel kapcsolatban? Én csak magunkról tudok írni. 3 gyermekem van, 12, 9 és 6 évesek. Sem a gyerekek sem a férjem nem beszél angolul. 
Tudom nehéz úgy tanácsot adni, hogy nincs meg minden paraméter, de én sem tudok semmit, azon kívül, hogy a cég az Ontario March of Dimes. Nem tudom helyileg hol kellene dolgoznom, mert csak az interju során fogják megmondani. Ez normális? 
Kell fizetni az iskoláért, mennyibe kerül egy lakás bérlet , mennyiből lehet havonta megélni. Lehet-e munkát találni a férjemnek, aki egyébként vendéglátós? 
Kérlek benneteket segítsetek, minden tanácsnak örülök, még az elmarasztalónak is.

Köszönöm szépen: Manyó


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 21)

Legy nagyon korultekinto, es minden reszletet kerdezzel meg.


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 22)

Monika,
Konkretumok nelkul nagyon nehez barmifele tanacsot adni. 
Egyebkent milyen foglalkozas az a konduktor?
A March of Dimes egy jotekonysagi szervezet a szegenyeknek segitenek olcso lakashoz es elelemhez jutni.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 22)

Szia Monika !! 
A gyerekek iskolaja a legfontosabb , hogy azt megkapjad arrol a cegnek kell gondoskodni ! Az 3 gyereknek az iskolat es a lakast nem tudjatok a fizetesbol fizetni . Az iskola a vendegmunkasok gyerekei reszere ingyenes . Viszont valoban korultekintoen kell ezt elintezni annak aki a munkat biztositja szamodra . Masik fontos az orvosi biztositas . Beszelj meg mindent veluk , hisz elkepzelheto , hogy lakasrol is gondoskodnak . Ha ok megszerzik nektek a vizumot , munkaengedelyt akkor nem kell felnetek ! Nehez elkepzelni , hogy egesz csaladnak fogjak biztositani ezeket a szocialis ellatasokat . Ha tudsz tobbet vagy tobbet akarsz tudni ...irjal ! Biztosan a tobbiek is adnak tanacsot ! Sok szerencset nektek .


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 22)

Pitti szioka !!!
Karmester vagy Kalauz ; a Konduktor ! 
Angol nyelvtudas nelkul csak a zene dolgozik :wink: 
:lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 22)

Úgy tudom a Pető intézetben dolgoznak konduktorok a beteg gyerekek mellett.Ha jól tudom...Igaz Mónika? Jaaa! Szia  !


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 22)

> A konduktor-tanító korszer&amp;ucirc; általános m&amp;ucirc;veltséggel, nyelvtudással, társadalmi érzékenységgel rendelkezik; jellemzi az egyetemes emberi és nemzeti értékek elfogadása, az erkölcsi normák tisztelete, egyéni és közösségi felel&amp;otilde;sségérzet és feladatvállalás.


Szia Mónika


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 22)

A konduktív – rávezetést jelent, vagyis magyarra fordítva, a konduktív pedagógia, rávezetéses tanítást, nevelést jelent. Az elnevezés hangsúlyozza tehát, hogy a tanulás aktívan történik.


A konduktor-pedagógusoknak olyan - elméleti és gyakorlati - orvos-biológiai, pszichológiai, általános és konduktív pedagógiai, módszertani ismereteket, képességeket kell elsajátítania, amelyek birtokában m&amp;ucirc;ködési területükön *képessé válnak a központi idegrendszer (pre-peri- és posztnatális) sérülése következtében mozgásfejl&amp;otilde;désében károsodott 3-8 éves óvodás korosztály általános és speciális óvodai nevelésére, célirányos fejlesztésére.*
Szia Mónika!

Hol végeztél? Ez igazán embert próbáló hivatás. De nagyon szép. A magyarországi konduktorképzés minden nagyképűség nélkül világelső.
Rengeteg külfüldi gyereket hoznak magyarországra fejleszteni. Viszont mint mindenre, erre is kevés pénz jut a költségvetésből...
A családunkban egyik unokatestvéremnek szülés közben sérült a kisfia, gyakorlatilag lábra sem tudott állni, úgy került a Pető Intézetbe, ma már 9 éves, szinte teljesen behozta a lemaradását, hála az intézeti konduktoroknak.


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Február 22)

Szia Mónika, minden elismerésem a Tiéd! :wink: Fifike nagyon jó tanácsokat adott, tényleg nagyon fontos az iskola, egészségügy és lakáskérdés rendezése. Légy nagyon óvatos és körültekinto, és ha bármiben tanácsunkat akarod kérni, nyugodtan irjál. Remélem összejön amit terveztetek! Sok sikert! Vagy inkább egy nagy kalappal?  Az interju közben nyugodtan dicsérd magadat, és hangsúlyozd ki a nagy tapasztalatot, a sok éves munkádat, ha kaptál oklevlet azt is. Ezeket nagyon szeretik hallani. Többiek, mit gondoltok?


----------



## Manyó (2005 Február 22)

Kedves Mindenki!

Nagyon köszönöm a segítségeteket. Válaszul elmondom, a konduktor olyan pedagógus aki a központi idegrendszer sérüléséből eredő mozgászavarokkal foglalkozik. Magyarul az agy sérüléséből eredő mozgássérültté vált emberekkel foglakozom. A Pető Intézetben végeztem 1989-ben. Azóta 3 évet éltem Londonban, majd itthon dolgoztam magán intézeteknél, ill. magán úton. 8 éve felnőttekkel dolgozom, akik stroke-on estek át, Parkinson kórban szenvednek, ill. Sclerosis Multiplexben de volt betegem aki balesetben szenvedett koponyasérülést.

A www.conductive-education.org.uk honlapon többet találtok róla. A hirdetést is ott találtam a job center oldalon. Erre jelentkeztem, de írásban nem tudtam információt kiszedni belőlük. A telefonos interju szokás Kanadában?
Azt szeretném még megtudni, hogy a kedves férjem, milyen esélyekkel indul? Neki biztos nem találunk semmi munkát? Egy fizetésből tehát szerinetetek még a kezdetekkor sem tudunk kijönni, ha nekem kell mindent fizetni?

Hát ez nem valami bíztató!

Szívesen veszek mér véleményt ha tudtok adni.
Köszönettel: Török Moni


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 22)

Monika !
Egy fizetesbol ugy tudsz 5 tagu csaladot eltartani ha $6-700.-at keresel hetente tisztan . Ebbol a lakas kb. $ 1000.- Termeszetesen kisebb varosban a lakasok olcsobbak . Tudni kell , hogy helyileg hol lesztek . A kisebb varosokban nehezebb a ferjed elhelyezkedese , foleg ha nincs munkaengedelye . Viszont aki akar dolgozni ,- az mindig talal munkat ! Pld. Torontoban tudna "feketen" dolgozni . Amire elfelejtettem a figyelmedet felhivni , hogy a Te papirjaiddal egyutt probaljatok munkaengedelyt kerni a ferjednek is ! Ezt sokkal egyszereubb orszagon kivul elintezni mint amikor mar itt vagytok . 
Ismet azt tudom neked mondani ,-gyerekeknek az iskola es orvosibiztositas a legfontosabb ! Ha neked lesz hivatalos papirod akkor utanad a gyerekek automatikusan megkapjak az orvosibiztositast es az angol nyelviskolat . Ezekrol elore gyozodjel meg .


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Február 22)

Szerintem egy öttagú család eltartásához több, mint 6-700 dollár kell hetente, különösen az elején amikor még minden új, és minden ilyen szinten drágább is lehet, hisz nem ismeri pl. az olcsóbb helyeket ahol vásárolni lehet, stb. De ha a férj is talál munkát bármilyen keveset is kap, az már boven elég lesz a jó életszinvonal kialakitásához.


----------



## Zsolimaczyka (2008 December 20)

hm?


----------

